# Gaudí's unfinished projects



## skunk (Mar 14, 2009)

*Gaudi's SKYSCRAPER "NEW YORK"*

Then a series of drawings of a skyscraper designed by the great Catalan architect, the building was designed in 1910 or 1911 by some americans businessmen who want a great hotel in New York. However the project was never started and was lost. Over after only a few drawings by the sculptor Llorenç Matamala i Piñol, friend and collaborator of Gaudí. The illustrations show a building that would be the greatest of his time in New York: *360 meters high*(1181ft), 10 less than the Empire State, built in 1931 and 50 less than the WTC.


































*
CHURCH of COLONIA GUELL*

The Church of Colònia Güell, was another unfinished work by Gaudi, was built as a place of worship for the people in a manufactured suburb in Santa Coloma de Cervelló, near Barcelona, Catalonia. Colònia Güell was the brainchild of Count Eusebi de Güell. However with Güell losing profits from his business, the money ran out and only the crypt was completed.
more information! http://www.gaudidesigner.com/index.php

















crypt now


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Never liked Gaudi, always reminded me of Art Nouveau but without the elegance and natural forms inplanted madly. This isnt to say that his existing work in barcelona isnt interesting or worthy of existance.


----------



## ReiAyanami (May 14, 2008)

Gaudi may have been a good man and a good artist and architect, but I HATE his style, and I mean TRUE HATRED


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

That Expiatory temple of the Sacred Family he designed in Barcelona takes forever to build. The same thing should have applied to his other designs.


----------



## skunk (Mar 14, 2009)

*BUILDING FOR THE FRANCISCAN MISSIONS*

In 1892 Gaudi makes a design for the catholic mission at Tanger and for the first time the pivot-like towers appear which would later dominate the image of the Sagrada Familia, an element which probably originated in Africa










May be Africa was the inspiration by Sagrada Familia.


----------



## manila_eye (Aug 12, 2008)

love his works! the intricacy and everything. very hard and expensive to build.


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

The greatest architectural genius of the last centuries. Way ahead of his time. His technical solutions are outrageous.

Some of the ornaments in his buildings might be over the top but the elegance of the shapes of many of his buildings is immense as well.

Without Gaudi we would be without the likes of Calatrava or Ito.

A shame he never got to build outside of Spain.


----------



## Elover (Apr 17, 2008)

Very good!


----------



## jonovision (Dec 16, 2003)

His style is amazing and something to truly behold in person. Imagine what he would have done had he lived now?!


----------

